# Two great sunsets 4127 miles apart



## L Decker (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Larry, 

Great shots! 

Where are they? One looks tropical, and the other 4127 miles north 😂😂😂


----------



## L Decker (Sep 21, 2020)

Kaanapali golf course behind black rock in Maui with a view of Lanai. Second is Trout Lake in Arbor Vitae Wi taken days apart. Two of my favorite places. They will be kite sailing soon on tout lake. Glad you liked them! regards, Larry


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

I assume kite sailing is some form of iceboating, or Wisconsin is having an unusual winter this year...

Mark


----------



## L Decker (Sep 21, 2020)

Kite sailing at least in the Midwest basically uses a snowboard in place of the "surfboard". There is traditional ice boating going on in my area currently on Geneva Lake, Como and Delavan They are very fast, with incredible acceleration. Ice boating is a season of very limited opportunity based on good ice before snow cover and a few other factors.


----------



## L Decker (Sep 21, 2020)

This is from 3//1/21 on Geneva Lake in Fontana Wi about a block from our office. Lots of fun on the hard water in Wisconsin


----------



## fideldew (5 mo ago)

Looks peaceful.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

It's pretty but man I just do not like cold weather. Older I get the less I like it ! Lol


----------

